# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Testosteron Oorzaak Haaruitval

## stop-testosteron

Haaruitval heeft alles met Hormonen te maken. Om precies te zijn met het hormoon testosteron. Mannen maken hier over het algemeen veel meer van aan dan vrouwen. Vandaar dat vrouwen normaliter geen last hebben van haaruitval. 

Daarom slik ik zelf al een jaar lang een medicijn dat de aanmaak van testosteron beperkt. Met uitstekende resultaten. Mijn haaruitval is gestopt en mijn haren zijn wat dikker geworden. Verder heeft dit medicijn geen bijwerkingen opgeleverd. 

Misschien iets voor jou?

Als je er meer over wil weten, stuur even een mailtje: [email protected]

----------


## Guest

Zie http://www.haarweb.nl/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2431

----------

